# veto pro pac XL or LC



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

I think the XL is the perfect size for my needs. This is how I have it setup currently:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

^ You could easily fit all that in an LC.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Have you seen the new HVAC Tech LC ? I'm thinking about going with that one.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

wendon said:


> Have you seen the new HVAC Tech LC ? I'm thinking about going with that one.


thats what i have now. no complaints, except it will hold enough to get too heavy to carry a long way


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have all three bags, personaly i can get more than i need into the LC. Plus when you are in and out the smaller footprint saves the walls. The tech lc is nice cause it has a great place to put an M12 drill. All three are great. What are your needs?


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

beartp515 said:


> I have all three bags, personaly i can get more than i need into the LC. Plus when you are in and out the smaller footprint saves the walls. The tech lc is nice cause it has a great place to put an M12 drill. All three are great. What are your needs?


This is my setup right now and that's almost everything I'll need for almost any day. I probably won't keep the drill in and I have other power tools and stuff that I keep in a greenlee bag.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

It looks like it would fit in an LC.

I like the LC because it forces me to make some choices and
not carry tools that would otherwise make the bag heavier.
Has not been a problem for the last couple years.

Of course, this depends on what YOU do...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I gave up on finding the "perfect" bag for longer-term commercial work. I just throw all my crap on top of a Rubbermaid cart and work from there.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I gave up on finding the "perfect" bag for longer-term commercial work. I just throw all my crap on top of a Rubbermaid cart and work from there.


I used to work with a guy who did that who we called "Chugs" (BBQ knows him :laughing: ) He would take his cart filled with tools and what seemed like 30 pounds of hardware and junk pieces on the top shelf of the cart everywhere he went. This guy wasn't anywhere near normal, though. :no:

Regarding tool bags and pouches, yeah, there is no perfect bag or solution. I'm working on my 4th attempt right now, and it still has flaws. Oh well.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

cotes17 said:


> This is my setup right now and that's almost everything I'll need for almost any day. I probably won't keep the drill in and I have other power tools and stuff that I keep in a greenlee bag.


That will all fit with room to spare. There are a few pics of my bag on vetos web page, though I can't remember where I put mine.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cotes17 said:


> just need an opinion from you guys if the XL or LC model would be the better choice for an electrician? is the XL too big and would get too heavy or would you need that much room for all the tools? i think im leaning towards the LC model because i think the XL might be a bit too big, so im just looking for some feedback. Thanks alot


The bag will end up being filled to capacity no matter what size you use. Its best to decide how much you want to or how much you can physically carry.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Had the lc and switched to the xl. I like having the extra capacity.


----------

